# Any success stories after HSG?



## HisKhaleesi

I had an HSG on 9/3. Doctor said both tubes are clear and beautiful and said to give it all we got this month because this month is our best shot! I would love to hear success stories about BFPs after HSG. Im trying to keep the faith alive, Im hoping we have a real shot this time. :thumbup:


----------



## Tmb0047

Not my self personally but....

One of the girls in a forum I chat in is pregnant this cycle after her HSG (and after a long time of trying). And a friend of mine had her HSG at the 10 month mark and ended up preggers that cycle. She now has a 5 month old son :)

I loved the way my friend explained it...she said my tubes were clear, but I think the dye got all the cobwebs out of there :) hehe

Glad to see you back and I'll be sending heaps of baby dust to you!


----------



## Jannah K

After trying over 12months and got fertility testing done...I got preggo week after hsg..now 11weeks preggo
...
Good luck!!!


----------



## mod19

I got pregnant the cycle of my hsg too. Unfortunately the hsg cleared enough room for a swimmer to get into my bad tube and was another ectopic. But it worked! And no I'm pregnant again! I think it helped clear everything out. Good luck!


----------



## MolGold

I am the girl Tmb is talking about.. hey there Tmb :) Yes concieved the first cycle after HSG. Let me tell you, I bled almost a day after the procedure and I eally think it cleared out the goo in there  FX!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I got my first ever BFP after my HSG, unfortunately it ended in early miscarriage but that was down to an immature egg rather than the HSG, however combined with clomid i got my sticky beans 9 months later x


----------



## Dolly84

Yes I'm a success story, I had mine done after ttc with ds for 2 years. I classed it like a good chimney sweep lol but it worked (as we were classed as unexplained infertility) we got our bfp on the 2nd cycle after it and he is now a very active 12month old......and since then I seam to be super fertile as we wernt actively ttc this baby but I'm back here again pregnant. Good luck xxx


----------



## HisKhaleesi

Thank you all for your replies they are very encouraging. I have yet another question to ask you, since my HSG I have had sore boobs, nausea at night and sometimes all day, and diharrea. I also have had EWCM every day since the procedure. I have been taking OPKS to see if Im ovulating early, tests were negative and my temps are normal pre-ovulatory temps. Did any else have strange side effects like this? 

Side note: I did not bleed heavily, procedure was done on CD5, I normally ovulate on day 21 of a 35 day cycle.


----------



## Dolly84

I'm not sure as I had my msg done on day 1 of my cycle(I'd just started to bleed as I was wheeled down for surgery) but he said he would do it anyway. I also had to take clomide day 2-6 so I think my sore boobs and headache were caused by that more than the procedure xxx


----------



## mod19

I got a kidney infection from mine, but no sore boobs


----------



## jaan613

i got pregnant right after my HSG, but sadly miscarried. :(


----------



## charliebear

I too got pregnant the cycle of my HSG. I only bled a little afterwards, not sure of symptoms etc. 

Lots of luck


----------



## Jannah K

I think I ovulated earlier that. Cycle...my opk kept showing me positive multiple times in a week...blood work showed low progesterone...but apparently I had already conceived by than...
I had diarrhea too around when I conceived...


----------



## HisKhaleesi

Well guys quick update, it would seem the HSG actually stopped my ovulation which I am righteously pissed about. I am so angry I cant even see straight. All my EWCM died up, I havent been able to get a sustained temp rise and all my OPKS are negative, and by negative I mean not even a second line visible. So the HSG did not get me pregnant, it actually had the opposite effect on me. Doctor is doing a blood test next week to rule out ovulation and then I will most likely get put on provera. I have never ever had an annovulatory cycle in the past year and to say that I am beyond pissed does not even begin to cover it.


----------



## Tmb0047

I'd give it another week or so as it looks like it's typical of you to O CD21-23 (or later) and you're only on CD20 today. Maybe the HSG might just delay O for a few days which really wouldn't surprise me that much. Keep testing with the OPKs and get your BD on :)

Sorry it's so frustrating....I really hope you O soon and it doesn't turn out annovulatory. :hugs:


----------

